# Betta Fish Digital Artwork



## ojmccaf1963 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm finding that Betta Fish are very great subject to express your creativity and really with the colors, lines, shapes, an artist can really come up with something unique!! I do digital artwork mainly for myself, and I used Adobe Photoshop so I came up with this digital image of a betta. It was taken from a betta care book, but with working on the colors,shading,filterings, I made the work my own. Please comment and let me know what you think?

Owen


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow, this is very cool. I'll have to up what you used.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

That is absolutely gorgeous!!! I'd love for you to make me one if you decided to do it for others.


----------



## ojmccaf1963 (Apr 12, 2012)

Well, I HAD thought of getting into business for myself, I guess you could say I'm a starving freelance graphic artists. I have facebook art gallery page with my work. I've done cafepress.com but haven't been very successful at it! But I'm glad you LOVE my artwork! 

here's a link to my faceook artwork page if anyone is interested on looking!~

http://https://www.facebook.com/Owensworldofvisualart?ref=hl


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

My brother in law is in the same boat. Has all sorts of degrees for graphic and webpage design, but can't find a job for it in our area to save his life. Has had to work in a factory for the last 5 years instead of doing his dream job.
I hope you can find a way to be more successful!
Your Facebook link didn't work for some reason


----------



## ojmccaf1963 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yess I know someone who has a cushy job with American Greetings with a BA degree at some art college in Florida and all I got was an associates degree in Graphic Arts at a community college!! lol Go fig! lol

https://www.facebook.com/Owensworldofvisualart

try that link!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah, I know a few people that have amazing art-type jobs, my old best friends mom was the graphic designer for Ohio state university. But no matter how many degrees my BIL has, he can't find a good job doing it. I think it's because there are so many established people already here.
I was thinking about going to college for it too back in HS, but I knew I'm not creative enough to be successful at it. I'm having a hard time being creative enough as a hairdresser lol
It worked! That lighthouse is absolutely gorgeous, and so is everything else you have done.


----------

